# Silent Loop 280, mehrere Pumpen defekt



## theGucky (3. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht hatte ich Pech oder mein PC steht an einem schlechten Stelle, aber bei mir gingen jetzt nach nicht mal 9 Monaten 3Pumpen kaputt.

Zunächst vom Anfang:
Ich habe am 26.3.17 eine AIO Silent Loop 280 von be Quiet! gekauft. Nach 3 Monaten ging aber die Pumpe kaputt.
Am 29.6.17 habe ich das Austausch Gerät von Alternate bekommen und eingebaut. Diese ging aber Mitte/Ende September auch kaputt.
Am 27.9 habe ich nun das Austauschgerät vom Hersteller selber bekommen und eingebaut.
Leider ist diese heute ebenfalls kurz vor dem Ausfall.

Eine Sache ist mir vorher schon negativ aufgefallen.
Die Pumpe lief ca 1 Woche beinahe lautlos, nach dieser Woche allerdings hatte man stets ein lautes Laufgeräusch der Pumpe gehört, möglicherweise sogar ein ganz leichtes schleifen, oder Fließgeräusch des Wasser (Was aber auch in der ersten Woche nicht da war.)
Die Lautstärke der Pumpe ist höher als das einer arbeitenden 7200er HDD. Aber knapp leiser als meine 1080TI unter Vollast.

Die Art und Weise wie die Pumpen kaputt gehen scheint dieselbe zu sein:
Die Pumpe fängt an laut zu schleifen und dann kommt mehrmaliges lautes Knacken. Währenddessen sinkt die RPM der Pumpe von 2250 auf biszu unter 1000RPM. Es kam einmal vor das die Pumpe ganz stehen blieb. (Musste Online Formular für Ersatz ausfüllen).

Hier das Video zur aktuellen Pumpe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uSJd2lUMmc


Die Nutzung der Pumpe:
Damit keiner zu mir sagt das ich sie nicht richtig nutze oder so.
1. Ich habe sie Sachgemäß eingebaut, es ist nicht mein erster PC den ich zusammen gebaut habe.
2. Mein CPU (i7-7700k) ist geköpft und dessen MAX Temperatur ist 56°C, mit max 60Watt Verbauch. Weder das Wasser noch die Pumpe werden also zu heiß.
3. Wie vom Hersteller angegeben läuft die RPM stets auf 100%.  (in meiner ersten AIO dieses Typ vom 26.3 war ein Beipackzettel auf dem genau das Stand)
4. Der Radiator ist vorne angebracht und die Schläuche sind nicht geknickt oder so.

Ich schrieb ja, das der PC an einer schlechten Stelle steht und das war kein Scherz. Er steht 10cm weg von der Hauswand zur Straße hin. Wenn LKWs vorbeifahren dann KANN das Haus ein wenig wackeln, desweiteren ist der PC morgens manchmal ein wenig kälter, aber immer noch über 10°C... wer weiß vielleicht mag die Pumpe kein wackeln oder kaltes Wasser.....>_>
Aber mein alter PC lief 5 Jahre störungsfrei, der hatte aber einen normalen riesigen Luftkühler...


Glücklicherweise hatte ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl und vorraussichtlich morgen kommt mein neuer LUFTKÜHLER, den ich bereits bestellt hatte.

Seit dem ersten Defekt will mir auch keiner das Geld zurück geben, die wollen stehts immer nur ein Ersatzgerät schicken. Ansonsten wäre ich schon früher auf einen normalen Luftkühler umgestiegen.
Ein viertes mal tue ich mir die AIO jedenfalls nicht nochmal an. Nochmal Umtauschen bringt mir also auch nix. Außerdem brauche ich die Lüfter vom Radiator.  Die sind klasse. 

Ich bin auch nicht der einzige der ein Problem mit derselben Pumpe hat.
Auch wenn viele Bewertungen und Reviews positiv sind, so haben viele Tester die Pumpe nur kurz in Betrieb. Und die Probleme fangen danach an. 

Daher kann ich nur jeden Sagen: "FINGER WEG"


----------



## BeaverCheese (3. Dezember 2017)

Scheint eine Fehlkonstruktion zu sein.

Meine rattert auch ziemlich laut und ich rechne auch mit einem Defekt in der nächsten Zeit.
Diese Silent Loop und die Verarbeitungsmängel am Dark Base Pro 900 haben dem Ansehen von BeQuiet echt geschadet.
Ich hatte vorher von BeQuiet nur Silent Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter und ein Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil.
Damit hatte ich nie Probleme und hielt BeQuiet für einen sog. "Premiumhersteller.
Aber die neueren Produkte sind wohl nur noch Mittelmaß. 
Ich kaufe von der Firma jedenfalls nichts mehr.

Gruß


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Dezember 2017)

Auch mal an einem Custom Loop gedacht ? Gebe zu er ist teurer nur cpu only ist bezahlbar  einen Cpu custom loop unter 200 euro ist machbar, mit guten Komponenten.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Reklamieren und eine neue verlangen.
Solange tauschen, bis du zufrieden bist.
Das gilt für jeden Hersteller.

Und wenn ich hier schon wieder lese, dass ich dann nichts mehr von dem Hersteller kaufe, kriege ich schon wieder Nackenstarre.
Man kann immer mal Pech haben, aber dafür gibt es ja den Support und der ist eben gut.
Man stelle sich vor, dass man das Teil erst mal nach Asien schicken muss und dass man dann 8 Wochen warten muss -- Schiffe brauchen ihre Zeit. Würde mich viel mehr annerven.
Anrufen, meckern, neu bekommen und gut. Ärgerlich, wenns kaputt geht, aber es gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## IP7en (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nach der 3. Silent Loop 240 aufgehört umzutauschen... Laut BeQuiet handelt es sich um einen Produktionsfehler. 

Alle Austauschgeräte hatten den selben Defekt nach jeweils 4-8 Wochen. Ob BeQuiet das jemals unter Kontrolle bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Bin nun wieder bei einer Luftkühlung und spare für eine Custom Wakü...


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Dezember 2017)

IP7en schrieb:


> Bin nun wieder bei einer Luftkühlung und spare für eine Custom Wakü...



Die kits haben gute Komponeneten und sind bezahlbar dank reduzierten Preisen.
Phobya Pure Performance | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Einziges Problem, man muss die dicken Radiatoren mal unterbekommen im Case


----------



## etar (16. Dezember 2017)

Hat die bequiet Silent Loop nicht die Pumpe aus der Eisbär, bloß das sie anders herum läuft? Also meine Eisbär läuft ohne Probleme. Wenn eine Pumpe zum ersten mal lauter wird würde ich erstmal versuchen zu entlüften. Was bei der Silent Loop natürlich schwer machbar ist, vllt verrecken die daran. 

Bei de Eisbär war das auch so wenn sich erstmal die Luft aus den Radiator und den Kühlern in der Pumpe sammelt und da ungünstig verhängt, wird sie lauter. Aber wenn man sie den endgültig entlüftet hat und auf 7v betreibt ist sie unhörbar und das unverändert.


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir rattert die auch schon und ist die zweite 

Werde wohl nächstes Jahr den Kundendienst anrufen.
Dafür läuft das Netzteil von beQuiet super 

Echt ärgerlich mit der Wasserkühlung, hatte schon gedacht die ganzen Probleme wären im Laufe der Zeit ganz verschwunden, dass es jedoch noch solche Makel gibt.

Wie merkt man das überhaupt ob die Pumpe defekt ist, permanent erhöhte CPU Temperatur?


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr läuft, hast du keine Zirkulation mehr und dann werden die Temperaturen logischer höher ausfallen.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Dezember 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wie merkt man das überhaupt ob die Pumpe defekt ist, permanent erhöhte CPU Temperatur?



Wasser ist Träge, wird ein bisschen länger dauern bis das Wasser heißer wird = Höher Temperaturen bis zum Tjunc shutdown.Generell ist bei einer Wasserkühlung die Pumpe das wichtigste Element, auf die muss man sich verlassen können!


----------



## W212_350CDI (17. Dezember 2017)

Was ne *******.

Ich habe mir die Silent Loop 360 gekauft. Beim einbauen sah ich dann, dass die AIO Wasser an der Schraube verliert. Habe dann eine neue bekommen die übrigens deutlich schwerer ist. Aber ich habe ein schlechtes Gefühl diese einzubauen. Das mit den Geräuschen liest man ja überall.

In wenigen kommt eine neue AIO 360 von Corsair. Ich überlege aber auf "Custom" umzusteigen.


----------



## etar (17. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hatte mir eine Eisbär Solo geholt um mir ne günstige Costum Wakü aufzubauen. Dazu günstige Magicool Radiatoren. Noctua nf f12 Lüfter hatte ich sowieso schon und die gtx 980 hab ich mir gebraucht mit Fullcover-Block gekauft. 

Vllt wäre ne Alphacool Eisbär 360 auch schon ein guter Start, die man den mit der Zeit weiter modifiziert, je nach dem wie sich die Teile halt in seinen Rechner ändern. Oder halt direkt Geld in die Hand und alles Costum bauen.


----------



## W212_350CDI (17. Dezember 2017)

Silent Loop und Alphacool Eisbär sollen doch der selbe Murks sein.


----------



## etar (17. Dezember 2017)

Dann hast du keine Ahnung und kennst die Unterschiede nicht.


----------



## W212_350CDI (18. Dezember 2017)

Hättest Du Ahnung, hättest Du sicher nicht den Müll gekauft.  Und... Was hat deine Geschichte, die niemanden interessiert, mit dem Thread zutun?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2017)

Wieso baust du den Silent Loop 360er nicht ein und schaust, wie sie läuft anstatt zu diskutieren?


----------



## LordEliteX (19. Dezember 2017)

Nach gut 3 Wochen ist die nächste SilentLoop defekt. Exakt das selbe Problem wie vorher.

Hatte zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1. Wieder gegen eine neue SilentLoop tauschen.
2. Gegen einen Luftküher zu tauschen.

Habe mich für die zweite Variante entschieden. Hab mir den DARK ROCK TF + paar Gehäuselüfter geholt bzw erstattet bekommen.
Für mich sind AiO's gestorben. Zwei mal die SilentLoop und einmal die Corsair H55, beide nach weniger als 2 Monaten defekt.


----------



## W212_350CDI (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe eben be quit angerufen und die meinen, dass der Fehler bekannt ist und das es an einer "Luftblase" liegen soll. Man soll die CPU-EInheit min. 30 Sekunden schütteln, damit die Luftblase entweichen kann. Wenn das nicht hilft... RMA. Man arbeitet wohl an einer Lösung.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Fractal Design Celsius S36 bestellt.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ja das Teil hat ja keinen Agb, die Eisbäre verfügt immerhin über einen rudimentären AGB. Es ist nicht gerade super die Pumpe in die Cpu einheit zu bauen. Das bekommt man nie Entkoppelt !


----------



## sheldor_online88 (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe meine Silent Loop aufgeschraubt und das Innneleben ist ziemlich verschachtelt, viele tote Winkel. Da kann sich natürlich gut Luft sammeln, meiner Meinung nach befüllt Bequiet die Pumpe von Haus aus nicht richtig. Ich hab ein AGB dazwischen und wenn ich mein System befülle rattert die Pumpe auch zu beginn, aber sobald die meisten Bubbles draussen sind, rattert nichts mehr.


----------



## VanquishSTF (10. Januar 2018)

Ich schließ mich nun dem Thema auch an. Hab seit Anfang August ne Silent Loop 360. Die kam erstmal schon mit der kleinen Delle über der Pumpe und 2 leicht verbogenen Radiatorlamellen. BQ Support angeschrieben, nach 1 Tag kam Antwort von Listan(Hersteller), sie müsse einwandfrei gehen und sollte ein defekt kommen wird sie schnellstmöglich ausgetauscht. Seit gut 1 Woche hört sichs an als ob die Pumpe permanent an i.was kratzt und ca 4x täglich für 60sek hört sichs an als hätte sie Steine drinnen. Angeschlossen ist sie auf ner eigenen 12V Molex Leitung (man darf sie ja nichtmal Spannungsregulieren, die muss ja immer auf 100% laufen). Werd heute BeQuiet kontaktieren, mal sehen ob dann der Ersatz länger hält. Bin von den Netzteilen immernoch begeistert (hab ein Dark Power Pro 11), aber die AiO Waküs sind echt Mist.


----------



## bummi18 (12. Januar 2018)

mist , ich wollte mir eine bestellen....      welche AOI mit 280 er Radiator wäre dann gut ?


----------



## sheldor_online88 (12. Januar 2018)

Die SilentLoop ist von Haus aus nicht richtig befüllt, Abhilfe sollte das verschaffen, guckst du youtube:

YouTube


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Januar 2018)

bummi18 schrieb:


> mist , ich wollte mir eine bestellen....      welche AOI mit 280 er Radiator wäre dann gut ?



Cryorig A80
Cryorig A80 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder hoffen dass die Enermax LiqTech bald für CPU's abseits von TR4 aufgelegt wird.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2018)

Die Cryorig kannst nicht drosseln, das nervt schon bei ner Asetek@12V


----------



## bummi18 (12. Januar 2018)

ich will eine die ich drosseln kann .... 

wie ist die KRAKEN X62 V2 ?


----------



## fuma.san (12. Januar 2018)

Hatte mir auch überlegt eine 240mm  Silentloop zu holen, aber bei den ganzen Berichten hier ....

Die Cryorig hat ja Aluminium und Kupfer verbaut - eine andere Vollkupfer AIO neben der Silentloop gibt es nicht, oder?

Bleibt nur Customloop oder Luft?


----------



## bummi18 (13. Januar 2018)

kennt jemand die arctic liquid?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. Januar 2018)

Die kenn ich nicht, aber wenn du was drosselbares und auch erweiterbares suchst, bleibt eigentlich nur die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 über. Bei 7 Volt ist die aus dem Gehäuse auch nicht mehr hörbar.

Dort ist aber die Pumpe auch nicht wirklich das Ultimo, denn dort gibt es auch Ausreißer die gerne mal nach etwa einem Monat anfangen Geräusche zu machen. Bei einigen User hilft schütteln und totales Befüllen des AGBs und bei einigen nur ein Tausch.

Ich bin einer der User, die überhaupt keine Probleme haben und daher würde ich sie dir empfehlen, wenn es denn unbedingt eine AiO sein soll.


----------



## Chimera (14. Januar 2018)

Arctic, NZXT, Cryorig, usw. ist alles dasselbe, nämlich ne 08/15-Asetek AIO und alle haben auch dasselbe Manko: irgendwann gibt die Pumpe ein leichtes (gerne mal gut hörbares) Tickgeräusch von sich. Dies kann nach 1s, nach 1 Tag oder nach 10 Jahren auftreten, aber leider tritt es auf (was Asetek auch weiss, doch anscheinend bauartbedingt nix dagegen machen kann oder will). Corsair ist ein Sonderfall, da sie zweigleisig fahren und von zwei Herstellern beliefert werden. Bei meiner H50 hat es nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gedauert, ehe es nervte, beim Modell von Intel (welches damals zu Sockel 1156/1366 kam) war es nach knapp nem Jahr echt nervend. Hab selbst die Cryorig A80 und die Silent Loop im Einsatz, beide seit +/- nem Jahr und beide sind zum Glück noch immer schön leise (was man dank der Silent Wings Lüfis auch schnell mal hören würd, wenn was tickt oder blubbert), jedoch kommt die Cryorig vom Geräusch her nicht an meine Silent Loop ran (und dies obwohl sie ständig mit 12V rennt).
Mag ja sein, dass einige ein bescheidenes Pechhändchen haben, ich hab (inkl. meiner) bisher jedenfalls 6 Silent Loops verbaut und noch bei keiner einzigen kam eins der oft gescholtenen Probleme vor, weder blubbern oder rattern oder klicken oder Explosionen  Erweiterbare AIOs gibt es nun mal nur ne Hand voll, wobei die Fractal Kelvin, die BQ Silent Loop genauso aus dem Hause Alphacool stammen wie die Eisbaer, sich jedoch in Details unterscheiden. Die Fractal Celsius wär ne Asetek AIO mit G1/4" Fittings, dort hat man aber einfach wieder den Materialmix. Gäbe ja noch die Swiftech Modelle, doch sind diese hier eher mühsam zu bekommen und wie gut die aktuelle Serie ist, wär ne andere Frage. Teure AIOs würd ich(!) heute nicht mehr kaufen, da man brauchbare Custom kts schon für unter 200.- bekommt und wenn man bei AIOs noch nen Satz bessere Lüfis dazurechnet, ist man eben auch schnell in nem recht hohen Preisbereich und hat trotzdem noch immer mit Nachteilen gegenüber ner Custom zu kämpfen.
Im Endeffekt muss man sich halt gut überlegen, was man lieber hat. Ein Einwegprodukt, wo man einfach mit den Mankos leben muss und sie einfach geniesst solange es gut geht, eine AIO mit der Möglichkeit Anpassungen vorzunehmen, wenn etwas defekt ist oder stört oder dann eben ein Custom Kit, welches man dann auch problemlos über Jahre hinweg nutzen kann, da halt am flexibelsten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2018)

Chimera schrieb:


> Arctic, NZXT, Cryorig, usw. ist alles dasselbe, nämlich ne 08/15-Asetek AIO



Nein, soviel ich weiß betreibt Asetek keine Partnerschaft mit Alphacool und be quiet! und  Alphacool hat auch kommuniziert, das ihre Pumpe eine Eigenentwicklung ist. Das be quiet! Allerdings bei Alphacool fertigen lässt ist kein Geheimnis.

Hier eine Liste mit Produkten die eine Asetek Pumpe verbaut haben. Do-It-Yourself - Asetek


----------



## Chimera (14. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein, soviel ich weiß betreibt Asetek keine Partnerschaft mit Alphacool und be quiet! und  Alphacool hat auch kommuniziert, das ihre Pumpe eine Eigenentwicklung ist. Das be quiet! Allerdings bei Alphacool fertigen lässt ist kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Hier eine Liste mit Produkten die eine Asetek Pumpe verbaut haben. Do-It-Yourself - Asetek



Weiss ja nicht, was du da gelesen hast, aber hab nicht mal im Ansatz auch nur das geringste geschrieben, dass Asetek was mit Alphacool zu tun hätte  Du zitierst ja selbst "Arctic, NZXT, Cryorig, etc.", wo siehst du dort was von Alpha? Hab ja geschrieben, dass die BQ und die Fractal Design Kelvin(!) durch Alpha produziert werden, jedoch mit Anpassungen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2018)

Naja eben weil ich es nicht gelesen habe... dein "usw." könnte suggerieren, das es alle Hersteller betrifft.


----------



## Chimera (14. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Naja eben weil ich es nicht gelesen habe... dein "usw." könnte suggerieren, das es alle Hersteller betrifft.



Nicht wenn man den ganzen Beitrag gelesen hat. Denn der erste ASbsatz betrifft einzig und alleine non-erweiterbare AIOs, darunter fallen weder Modelle von Alphacool, noch Swiftech oder sonstige erweiterbare AIOs.   Die Aufzählung soll auch nur zeigen, dass man sich nicht von irgend nem Label täuschen lassen sollte, denn weder Corsair, noch Cryorig oder sonst ein Kühlerhersteller macht seine AIOs selbst. CoolerMaster ist ein Sonderfall, wobei ich da nicht weiss, wie gross der Anteil durch CM selbst ist und wieviel ausser Haus gemacht wird.
Die allerwenigsten Hersteller machen ihre AIOs selbst, aus dem einfachen Grund: einkaufen und labeln erhöht die Marge, man spart sich die ganze Entwicklung und kann auf ein Produkt setzen, welches sich teilweise schon bewährt hat. Zudem hat man keine so grossen nachteile gegenüber den anderen Anbietern, da sie ja meistens dieselbe Basis nutzen. So reicht es, wenn sie ihre AIO mit Zubehör aufbessern (z.B. Cryorig mit dem VRM Lüfi, der guten Backplate) oder sie von Asetek oder CoolIt halt angepasst bestellen (z.B. Softwaresteuerung). Die nicht Regelbarkeit der Asetek Modelle ist übrigens auch so ein Wunsch der Umlabler, denn das Basismodell von Asetek selbst unterstützt sehr wohl ne Softwaresteuerung (sah man z.B. bei der Antec, dem Modell von AMD, usw. -> beide nutzten eine Software, die auf der Chillcontrol von Asetek aufbaute).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2018)

Wohl wahr... was Herstellung von Netzteilen betrifft läuft es ja ähnlich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Du hast zwar geschrieben das Alphacool für den Silent Loop produziert, nur halt bist du auf die Pumpe dort nicht nochmal im speziellen eingegangen, das könnte man auch falsch verstehen im Zusammenhang mit dem ersten Absatz.

Sehe meinen Einlass einfach als etwas  genauere Betrachtung im Bezug auf die dort verwendete Pumpe.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (15. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht ist der Post untergegangen, aber Leute schaut euch das Video an auf Youtube, das könnte eure Probleme mit der Silentloop lösen.

YouTube


----------



## deady1000 (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch ne Eisbaer und die macht keinerlei Probleme.
Man sollte aber darauf achten, dass Sie wirklich komplett entlüftet ist und ggf die Pumpe mal überbrücken und in der Hand drehen bis alle Luft oben am "Schaufenster" angelangt ist - dann erneut mit Wasser auffüllen.
Läuft bei 7V komplett silent.

Auch die Grafikkarte hat eine Eiswolf-Pumpe, ebenfalls silent auf 7V.
Dadurch, dass die sich gegenseitig unterstützen gibts da auch keine Nachteile auf lange Sicht.

Die be quiet! hätte ich mir nicht geholt, da man diese ja glaub ich nichtmal befüllen oder erweitern kann.
An die Alphacool AIO kann man nachträglich alles Mögliche dranbauen, inkl. Hardtubes, zusätzlicher AGB, mehr Radiatoren, Waterblocks für die GPUs, zusätzliche Pumpen, etc...


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Januar 2018)

Die Silent Loop kann man befüllen.
Daher sind auch so viele im Umlauf die Luft im Kreislauf haben und Besitzer irrtümlich denken dass die Pumpe defekt ist anhand der Geräusche. Meine 1. Silent Loop war defekt, die gab keinen Mucks von sich, dementsprechend Zero Kühlleistung. Die 2. läuft gut und gibt Null Geräusche von aber auch erst seitdem ich sie entlüftet habe.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (15. Januar 2018)

Stimmt die Silentloop muss man richtig entlüften, da darf keine Luft mehr drinn sein.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2018)

sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Silentloop muss man richtig entlüften, da darf keine Luft mehr drinn sein.



Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.
Bei dem Preis erwarte ich als Käufer, dass ich ein Produkt erwerbe, das ich nutzen kann und nicht erst Hand anlegen muss.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Januar 2018)

IP7en schrieb:


> Ich hab nach der 3. Silent Loop 240 aufgehört umzutauschen... Laut BeQuiet handelt es sich um einen Produktionsfehler.
> 
> Alle Austauschgeräte hatten den selben Defekt nach jeweils 4-8 Wochen. Ob BeQuiet das jemals unter Kontrolle bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Bin nun wieder bei einer Luftkühlung und spare für eine Custom Wakü...



BeQuiet ist doch immer so super dachte ich 
@threshold 
also nicht entlüften? Dein Ernst


----------



## sheldor_online88 (15. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.
> Bei dem Preis erwarte ich als Käufer, dass ich ein Produkt erwerbe, das ich nutzen kann und nicht erst Hand anlegen muss.



Klar sollte man von einer AiO wakü erwarten dürfen, dass sie von Haus aus  richtig läuft. Aber wenn man das Problem relativ einfach beheben kann, warum nicht? Denn ansonsten ist es wirklich eine gute Kühlung und sehr leise.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2018)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> BeQuiet ist doch immer so super dachte ich
> @threshold
> also nicht entlüften? Dein Ernst



Wieso muss ich als Kunde was machen?
Dann soll BeQuiet das Teil so bauen, dass es schon ab Werk komplett gefüllt ist.
BeQuiet hat schon beim Darek Base 900 schwer ins Klo gegriffen und ein Case auf den Markt gebracht, was hinten und vorne eher bescheiden war -- nicht vom Konzept, sondern einfach von der Umsetzung.
Und hier auch -- nicht zu Ende gearbeitet würde ich mal sagen.



sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Klar sollte man von einer AiO wakü erwarten dürfen, dass sie von Haus aus  richtig läuft. Aber wenn man das Problem relativ einfach beheben kann, warum nicht? Denn ansonsten ist es wirklich eine gute Kühlung und sehr leise.



Ich kaufe mir ein Auto und damit die Bremsen richtig gehen, muss ich erst mal die Luft aus dem System lassen?

Mir geht es darum, dass ich als Kunde ein Produkt erwerbe, von dem ich erwarten kann und darf, dass es zu 100% funktioniert.
Das ist hier nicht gegeben. Ergo habe ich das Recht, das Produkt zu reklamieren, egal ob man das Problem selbst lösen kann oder nicht.
Es gibt ja genug Leute, die sich eben so einen Wasserkasten kaufen, damit sie nichts mehr selbst machen müssen, im Vergleich zu einer Costumer Wakü, oder das eben nicht können.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2018)

OffTopic:

Was ist an der Dark Base 900 schlecht?
Ich bin sehr zufrieden. 
Eine Ausnahme ist die Tür, die viel zu leicht aufgeht,  aber ansonsten ein super Case mit allen Möglichkeiten der Rekonfiguration und Modularität.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Was ist an der Dark Base 900 schlecht?
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> Eine Ausnahme ist die Tür, die viel zu leicht aufgeht,  aber ansonsten ein super Case mit allen Möglichkeiten der Rekonfiguration und Modularität.



Die Liste ist recht lang.
1. Verarbeitung.
2. Befestigung.
3. Entlüftung.

Gut sind die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Liste ist recht lang.
> 1. Verarbeitung.
> 2. Befestigung.
> 3. Entlüftung.
> ...



Ok. Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen.
Finde die Verarbeitung enorm hochwertig. Optisch ist das Teil ein echter Blickfang.
Meine WaKü mit riesiger Radiatorfläche läuft damit hervorragend und wie du schon sagtest sind 3 unhörbare Lüfter im Gesamtwert von 69€ enthalten.
Aber ich respektiere deine Meinung.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. Januar 2018)

Sei mir nicht böse threshold aber von ner Wakü scheinst du nicht viel Ahnung zu haben ?
entlüften ist nichts unnormales 
interessant währe allerdings ob es in der Bedienungsanleitung steht


----------



## fuma.san (16. Januar 2018)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse threshold aber von ner Wakü scheinst du nicht viel Ahnung zu haben ?
> entlüften ist nichts unnormales
> interessant währe allerdings ob es in der Bedienungsanleitung steht



Hat mich jetzt auch mal interessiert, das steht tatsächlich in der Anleitung:



> Nach    einer    Nutzungsdauer    von    zwei    Jahren    bzw.    bei    merklichem    Flüssigkeitsverlust    empfiehlt    es    sich    zum    Aufrechterhalten    der    Kühlleistung    die    Kühlflüssigkeit    nachzufüllen.    Die    korrekte    Handhabung    entnehmen    Sie    bitte der Installationsanleitung. ∙ Bitte    überprüfen    Sie,    ob    die    Lüfter    zu    stark    gedrosselt    sind.    Beide    Lüfter    müssen    ungedrosselt    betrieben    werden,    um    die    volle    Leistungsfähigkeit    zu    gewährleisten. ∙ Bitte    prüfen    Sie,    ob    der    Radiator    ausreichend    Platz    hat,    um    kalte    Luft    anzusaugen und die erwärmte Luft abzugeben.
> Stark erhöhte Lautstärke  ∙ Kontrollieren    Sie    den    Flüssigkeitskreislauf    regelmäßig    und    füllen    Sie    ihn    ggf.    nach.    Die    korrekte    Handhabung    entnehmen    Sie    bitte    der    Installationsanleitung.    Ein    zu    geringer    Flüssigkeitsstand    kann    zu    einer    erhöhten    Lautstärke    und
> zum    Defekt    des    Gerätes    führen.



Ein paar Zeilen weiter heißst es aber:



> Bitte lassen Sie Reparaturen nur von autorisiertem Fachpersonal durchführen! Ein Öffnen des Gerätes führt zum Garantieverlust.




Man wird also seine AIO Wasserkühlung höchstwahrscheinlich mindestens 1x zu Be Quiet schicken müssen wenn man die Garantie von 3 Jahren nicht verlieren möchte.

Bin echt davon ausgegangen, dass das Teil wartungfrei ist. Ist es allen anschein nach nicht - wie soll ich den regelmäßig prüfen ob da noch genug Wasser drin ist? Immer mal wieder ausbauen und schütteln? Na Glückwunsch.
Und selber nachfüllen darf ich auch nicht, ohne das die Garantie futsch ist. Also brauch ich immer noch einen Backup Lüfter wenn das Teil mal bei Be Quiet in der Wartung ist???

Wer denkt sich den so was aus?


----------



## sheldor_online88 (16. Januar 2018)

Die Silent Loop bietet die Möglichkeit und es steht auch im Handbuch, die Kühlung zu befüllen. Wenn bei deinem Auto die Reifen zu wenig Luft haben, dann pumpst du sie auch nach. Wenn dir schon auffällt, dass zu wenig Wasser im Kühlkreislauf ist, füllt man es auf Punkt. Anders wäre es wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht die Pumpe zu befüllen. Vielleicht sollte Bequiet die Thematik mit dem Füllstand im Manual besser hervorheben.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (16. Januar 2018)

@fuma.san
Nachfüllen kannst du ohne Garantieverlust!


----------



## fuma.san (16. Januar 2018)

sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> @fuma.san
> Nachfüllen kannst du ohne Garantieverlust!



Bist du sicher? Noch einmal aus der Anleitung:



> Bei    den    Silent    Loop    All-In-One    Wasserkühlungen    handelt    es    sich    um    Kühlungseinheiten, die zur Kühlung von Prozessoren vorgesehen und gefertigt wurden.    Sollten    Sie    vorhaben    den    Kühlkreislauf    zu    öffnen    oder    zu    modifizieren,    können    wir    keinerlei    Garantie    für    die    Funktionalität    sowie    die    zu    erwartende    Kühlleistung übernehmen.



Klingt für mich sehr danach das die Garantie futsch ist wenn man da selbst Hand anlegt.


EDIT: hab mal den Support von Be Quiet angeschrieben, morgen wissen wir genaueres


----------



## sheldor_online88 (17. Januar 2018)

Nein du verlierst die Garantie nicht, der Typ vom Video hat auch bei Bequiet nach gefragt.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Januar 2018)

Mit öffnen des Gerätes meinen die nicht die Öffnung zum Befüllen, sondern wenn du das ganze Ding auseinander baust.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2018)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse threshold aber von ner Wakü scheinst du nicht viel Ahnung zu haben ?



Ein Witz, oder?


----------



## fuma.san (17. Januar 2018)

> (...) diese Klausel bezieht sich nur auf das Öffnen des Kreislaufs (Schläuche abnehmen, Pumpendeckel öffnen).Das Nachfüllen mit destilliertem Wasser ist selbstverständlich okay.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Gerade die Antwort von Be Quiet erhalten.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Januar 2018)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Noch einmal aus der Anleitung:



Entlüften oder Wasser Nachfüllen geht ohne dass man die Garantie verliert.
Sofern man nichts beschädigt und das ganze wieder Dicht ist.


@Threshold

Natürlich will man als Kunde nichts mehr dran machen müssen, die Realität sieht anders aus.
Zudem beeinträchtigt das Geräusch die Leistung in keinster Weise, somit ist der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinfällig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> Natürlich will man als Kunde nichts mehr dran machen müssen, die Realität sieht anders aus.
> Zudem beeinträchtigt das Geräusch die Leistung in keinster Weise, somit ist der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinfällig.



Dann eben reklamieren und fertig.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, dass man so einen Murks hinnimmt.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (17. Januar 2018)

Was willst du reklamieren? Das Gerät ist NICHT defekt. Es staht ja in der Anleitung, dass wenn zu wenig Wasser drinn ist es nachgefüllt werden muss.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2018)

Zumal be quiet! ja sogar mit dem Nachfüllport wirbt, also jeder sich im klaren sein sollte das sie auch Wasser verlieren könnte.

Wie eigentlich jede Wakü... Diffusion heißt hier das Thema.


----------



## fuma.san (17. Januar 2018)

Steht tatsächlich so drin, dass man den Füllstand kontrollieren und nachfüllen muss. 

Die Silentloops sind somit NICHT wartungsfrei. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst, bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass alle AIO quasi wartungsfrei sind. 

Ist auch in den Tests die ich gelesen habe nicht explizit erwähnt.

Problem ist nur das man keinen AGB einbauen darf, obwohl man es könnte. 
Und preislich ist man dann auch bei dem ALU- Komplettset von EK Waterblocks.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Januar 2018)

fuma.san schrieb:


> Steht tatsächlich so drin, dass man den Füllstand kontrollieren und nachfüllen muss.
> 
> Die Silentloops sind somit NICHT wartungsfrei. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst, bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass alle AIO quasi wartungsfrei sind.



Moment, die Silent Loop ist im Grunde genau so "wartungsfrei" wie alle AiOs. Jede AiO verliert über die Jahre an Wasser. Der Unterschied der SL besteht darin, dass sie gewartet werden kann! Bei den Aseteks ist das nämlich nicht möglich 
Auch wenn bei der SL einiges falsch läuft, sollte man aus der Möglichkeit zu Nachfüllen keinen Strick drehen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2018)

Eher im Gegenteil, denn es spricht nur dafür sich lieber für eine AiO zu entscheiden die man selbst nachfüllen kann.


----------



## fuma.san (17. Januar 2018)

Ich will das auch nicht negativ darstellen, es wird nur nirgendwo komuniziert, dass man die Teile aller 2 Jahre (vielleicht auch öfter) nachfüllen sollte.
Zumindest hab ich das in keinem Test gelesen. Wird bei den anderen Herstellern die noch nen Materialmix aus Al-Cu haben ja auch nicht besser sein.

Ich hätte damit wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem, ich bau meinem PC eh im Jahr mindestens 1-2x komplett um.

Mit dem Wissen, dass ich sowieso nicht um das Auffüllen drum rum komme, würde ich mir aber eher ein EK komplett Set holen. Durch den Ausgleichbehälter sollte das Nachfüllen und Kontrollerien des Wasserstandes ja deutlich einfacher sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Januar 2018)

Ist es auch... noch besser wäre natürlich ein Fillport, aber das sind dann die  Feinheiten bei einer Wakü.


----------

